# Techinthebasket.com



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone bought from this business please they are based in Salford.
Looking for a new iPad
https://www.techinthebasket.com/apple-10-5-inch-ipad-air-2019-wi-fi-256gb-space-gray.html
Thanks
Dave


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I haven't used them but they don't show much info there such as model number so it may not be a UK region one, there are various world region models if it a western europe/US should be ok, some of the eastern and asia are different spec and warranty doesn't always apply outside of certain regions, 

i'd ask for a model number and if its a UK model with UK charger, some will just send a plug adapter separately,


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

00


> At TechInTheBasket.com,*we offer our customers with the latest gadgets by sourcing globally.* The advantage is that we can always maintain our*"best price*guarantee"*and provide the latest products to you at the earliest time. *


As above they are selling imported goods.

Just quickly skimming the reviews and it is the case that repairs go to their own repair centre.

Also a few people have had items not arrive and they go quiet. Even the response to the review that the courier lost a £600 parcel, and they stopped responding, was they had raised a claim with the courier company and it will be some time before they get back to them.

It sounds as if they are cheap for a reason.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Many thank mar00 and Kerr really appreciate your help on this as I’m a bit of a dinasaur when it comes to computers and software really good sound advice from both of you thank you so much
I’m going to John Lewis tomorrow so I’m 100% sure who I will be buying from
Thanks again Guys


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Of your ever in doubt use a credit card your protected by section 75 of the consumer credit act its the law and means you can claim your money back if you don't get your item or a refund or if your miss sold an item etc 

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

as above, was thinking of a new phone from them as the prices are amazing, but a few dodgy reviews put me off. 

prices keep falling........starting to be tempted again.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

No address as to where they are based, which is very fishy indeed. 
As a wise person once told me, if there is not an address to physically return something to, then it is probably a 90% chance it's dodgy.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have tried searching on Companies House and can find no trace of them. The contact address has no post code which is odd. A google search of this address only get one hit to a dormant company. I would run away. Buy from John Lewis, get the peace of mind of an free extended guarantee. An know that if all else fails apple will help. I have access to a loyalty scheme with apple and the discount is only 4% cant see how tech in the basket can do 19% 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

you will get bigger discounts with Amazon just need the watch the prices over a few days, plus better customer support than apple, just make sure you are buying from Amazon and not a third party seller,

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-iPad...P32KJ6700S7P&refRID=QYKJSFMPP32KJ6700S7P&th=1 this was £560 yesterday so may go down again,

john lewis are good and you get the extra year warranty,


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

techinthebasket.com is owned by a company called IDS Limited, they are regested UK company check out companies house https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10161975/officers

I found this out by adding an item to my basket and checking out with techinthebasket.com it took me to their PayPal page (see attached image)

The owner LEE, Kei Chuen is located in HongKong.

However as mentioned your covered if you use your credit card, and PayPal actually do have a good customer resolution process because they don't want you to make a chargeback so would always refund your money

Take this from someone who works in the Financial tech industry.

I can understand why people would be cautious though


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

muzzer said:


> No address as to where they are based, which is very fishy indeed.
> As a wise person once told me, if there is not an address to physically return something to, then it is probably a 90% chance it's dodgy.


They are here 
Address: 500 Metroplex Business Centre 
Broadway, Salford, 
UNITED KINGDOM

And don't have collect option


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

camerashy said:


> They are here
> 
> Address: 500 Metroplex Business Centre
> 
> ...


Ghost address to operate legally within the uk.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

WristyManchego said:


> Ghost address to operate legally within the uk.


It's a PO Box number. Googling the address shows bad reviews all over the place.

Why do people even take the risk? It's cheap, but it's cheap for a reason. Yes you can buy and then use your credit card protection, but it's still money the banks have to recover.

In a time we are heading for Brexit we need to learn we need to pay the going rate and not pay dodgy cheap importers.


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Kerr said:


> It's a PO Box number. Googling the address shows bad reviews all over the place.
> 
> Why do people even take the risk? It's cheap, but it's cheap for a reason. Yes you can buy and then use your credit card protection, but it's still money the banks have to recover.
> 
> In a time we are heading for Brexit we need to learn we need to pay the going rate and not pay dodgy cheap importers.


The dude is a dropshipper, that's how the game works.

As mentioned previously, pay by credit card or PayPal and you're (mostly) protected.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Rian said:


> Of your ever in doubt use a credit card your protected by section 75 of the consumer credit act its the law and means you can claim your money back if you don't get your item or a refund or if your miss sold an item etc
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Just be aware, the purchase price has to be over £100 to qualify for section 75 protection.

Plus - AND BIG PLUS -

"It's not unusual for a business taking payment to be acting as an agent for the actual supplier. In this circumstance, Section 75 may not apply and you may not be able to claim against the credit card provider.
A good example of this is when you buy concert tickets. If you buy direct from the venue, then Section 75 may apply if the cost is over £100. If you buy through a ticket agency, then it may not.
This is because the card provider may argue that as payment wasn't made directly to the supplier of the goods or service, Section 75 doesn't apply.
So where possible, make any credit card payment direct to the company actually supplying the goods or services."

Often hard to determine who you are paying. :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

No intention of making a purchase but some great information from all you Guys much appreciated
Fatdazza great info mate thanks


----------

